# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje(ne vecanti per xhuxhumakun)dhe per te tjeret

## NORTONI

Ishin duke ecur rruges tre vete.Duke ecur i zuri syri nje peme me molle,por midis tyre qe nje lume me krokodila.Ne peme kishte majmuna.Si do ti mernin mollet nga pema?

----------


## TikTak

ke nigju ti kur thon ky qeka si majmun se imiton. 

ata do i gjujshin majmunve me gur majmunat do gjujshin me moll hahahahahahaah

----------


## NORTONI

Po e vertete.hahahah

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Tiko,

oshte mir, kur bohesh prape i vogel,...lol

si shkon fushata e korrjeve, shirrjes anej nga usa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Xhuxhu shyqyr që të doli emri në një titull teme... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

vete krieministri, me ka pershendet nga bukureshti pas takimit me bushin, per kete arritje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## TikTak

xhuje lene mos e pyt se o bo keq. ska pare. kon fillu me u trash ma shum amerikont hahahahahaha. kon fillu me honger buk e damote

----------


## NORTONI

E para e punes une nuk jam nga USA

----------


## NORTONI

Nga Gjirokastra

----------


## labikja

je...gjirokastit...ti...mooooo...kolaq

----------


## ujkus

ne fakt majmunat rrine ne peme me banane keshtu qe ajo puna e molleve eshte me rrigon megjithate llogjika qendron  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NORTONI

Po Gjirokastrit jam mi labikja pse ste pelqen Gjirokastra?

----------

